# Blade alignment issues all of the sudden



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

For unknown reasons my pic's did not load.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

for unknown reasons my "contractors" portable TS has the same issues. Watching the blade slow down is like watching a novice use a hulla hoop, like its in some kinda strange galactic orbit of its own. Wierd eh. Thousand bucks buys a sample of an epliptical space statoon study project gone bad but in the end we make the tools we have work.

I guess thats what got us on the moon.

dissappointing isnt it ?


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

There go's Moron again. He's gotta get off the weed.
Ridiculous blather.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

I have the same saw, and luckily I didn't have the issues you're having. If is that new, id think they'd swap you out the parts for the correctly threded arbor. I was able to get things aligned with the bolts and washers that came with it. The only thing that was a disappointment was the fence, which I replaced with an Incra TS LS which was great.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

If I use one of the 3 preset stop for the riving knife there is no problem. But I I set it a the level of the 7 1/4 blades it will not clear the inner housing. I like the saw. I suppose they prefer you to use the preset stops.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Jim C…............like you know a lot.

Thats quite an impressive project page you have. Definity shows your skill and excellence at the craft of joinery.


----------



## Steve2 (Aug 16, 2008)

Many thanks to Norman and Moron for the colorful report. It (they) show why so many people - including this writer - have to learn the hard way that we get what we pay for. After one or two mediocre (or worse) Sears Crapsman products we either upgrade to a major commercial quality brand or roll along for years or even decades on Crapsman not knowing or needing better.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, when you align the blade you have to do it with belt fully loaded. That means the saw blade as high as it can go and then adjust your belt tightness and then do the blade alignment. You don't have to have a 1000 dollar saw to make accurate cuts.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I HAD a Craftsman hybrid, 22114 I think, and sold if for the exact same reasons. I was not able to keep the fence parallel to the blade nor the miter slots parallel to the blade. I tried everything short of replacing the fence and was never able to keep it in alignment. I have since sold the saw and upgraded to first a '68 unisaw that was restored and now to an Oliver 232 that is currently under restoration.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

The craftsman fence like all others of that type have the same design problems that are easily corrected .For a few bucks and a little time you can beef up this fence and install a front locking mechanism which will pull the fence into square before it locks up at the rear of the fence,which converts it into a t square fence with a rear lock.I have done this to my fence and it turned out great,I had done a post on this some time ago but the post somehow got changed and there is not much left of it.A set of blade stiffeners is also a good thing to add with any blade which would also addressed the short arbor thread issue .
If any body wants info on this e mail me .


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

The saw is a 10". Its not meant to use 7 1/4" blade. If you set the riving knife beyond its design limits its not surprising that it won't function properly. The stock burns on the out feed end, ok adjust the fence. The only issue here would be the threads and that as you yourself point out is very easily solved. You will undoubtedly have to fiddle with this machine more than you would with a more expensive, better quality one, but for what it is it sounds like it works well enough.


----------



## beaker46 (Jul 1, 2012)

Relative to the Craftsman 218330 10" Contractor Table Saw, I saw comments about not buying Craftsman again because of a bad experience with this saw. I don't know, but I'd guess it's not a Delta build saw. I have several Craftsman tools and have learned after several situations that if you investigate and find it's actually a saw mfg. by Delta, you'll get a good tool. I have had some unpleasant experiences with tools that you can't identify the source, but with Delta sourced, I've never had a problem.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Since all the initial adjustments were completed, all has been very well with this saw. It does a very good job, has stayed in adjustment very nicely and for the price I feel like I made a sound choice.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

useless until its the only saw you have : )

then suddenly a "god send", ……accuracy assured

a true "miracle" in motion


----------



## Silverback (Jul 9, 2009)

I notice that the posts are all two to three years old. Have any of these problems with blade alignment been solved or improved? I'm seriously considering buying one of these saws because it is on sale for a good price. (About $45 less than the sister Rigid and WAY below the Masterforce at Menards.)
I don't much care about the fence as I plan on using the Incra LS fence system I already have.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

UPDATE

I still have this saw, it is a workhorse, I did replace the arbor. I have not had any further alignment issues since it has been setup. I move 6 years ago and the saw stayed in alignment and I just am setting a new shop and moved to about 30 feet to it. I have done some upgrades: found out my miter guage face was not 90 to the table and replaced with the one in the photo, installed a zero clearance plate and upgraded the fence to the T3. The only other part I had to replace was the E-clip (2 months) for the blade adjustment shaft that just wore out. Home Depot had the right one, as No longer available from Sears or online. Though Ridgid says it is the same part it is not, I tried one. I am building a new workbench from Finnish Birch and it cut all 3 inches of it with any issues. I did purchase a new FTG blade just to make these cuts. I considered purchasing a SawStop when I retired last November. But this one is still working just fine.


----------

